# Brownlow North's Six Rules



## jambo (Apr 8, 2014)

I am leading our church's house group this Thursday. Part of the study involves a bit about the evangelist Brownlow North who was a member of the aristocracy and lived a life devoted to pleasure until his conversion at the age of 44. He was particularly well known for his work in Ireland and Scotland prior to and during the 1859 revival in different parts of the UK. I was struck by his '6 Rules for Young Christians' which he posted out to as many ministers as he could in 1858. I thought it was worthwhile noting them again.

1. Never neglect daily private prayer; and when you pray, remember that God is present, and that He hears your prayers. (Heb 11.6)

2. Never neglect daily private Bible reading; and when you read remember that God is speaking to you, and that you are to believe and act upon what He says. I believe all backsliding begins with the neglect of these two rules. (Jn 5.39)

3. Never let a day pass without trying to do something for Jesus. Every night reflect on what Jesus has done for you, and then ask yourself, "What am I doing for Him"? (Matt 5.13-16)

4. If you are in doubt as to a thing being right or wrong, go to your room and kneel down and ask God's blessing on it. (Col 3.17). If you cannot do this, it is wrong. (Rom 16.23)

5. Never take your Christianity from Christians, or argue that because such and such people do so and so, therefore, you may. (2 Cor 10.12) You are to ask yourself, "How would Christ act in my place"? And strive to follow Him (Jn 10.27)

6. Never believe what you feel, if it contradicts God's Word. Ask yourself, "Can what I feel be true if God's Word is true"? And if BOTH cannot be true, believe God and make your own heart the liar. (Rom 3.4; 1 Jn 5.10-11)


----------



## Cymro (Apr 9, 2014)

Over the years number 5 was an important lesson that I learnt. Particularly
in arguement with unbelievers I would use living Christian examples to bolster my
position. On occasions the example used lapsed!
What impresses me with Brownlow North was his consciousness that "God is."
This impression drove his evangelism, it was a truth that had a powerful motive
to bring souls to Christ. I would covet,after a godly manner, to have that awareness.


----------



## jambo (Apr 9, 2014)

Cymro said:


> Over the years number 5 was an important lesson that I learnt. Particularly
> in arguement with unbelievers I would use living Christian examples to bolster my
> position. On occasions the example used lapsed!
> What impresses me with Brownlow North was his consciousness that "God is."
> ...



Like a lot of young Christians I fell into this trap myself at times. Looking at some who were Christians, and indeed some whom I thought were Christians, I reasoned that if they do it then it must be ok. In some instances people believe things simply because it has been preached from their pulpits rather than like the Bereans who searched the scriptures to see if these things were true.

It would also be a concern I would have for some children or young folks in Christian households. They can have their parents second hand faith rather than their own faith. Then when they leave home for university, because their faith is not their own founded upon the scriptures but merely observing and copying others, they can run into difficulties.

It is also a warning as well to older Christians to be careful in the way they conduct themselves and the attitudes they hold. As we followed the example of others when we were young, now young folk follow our example. May our examples be one of godliness. May we walk in wisdom towards outsiders, making the best use of our time. May our speech always be gracious, seasoned as it were with salt, so we may know how to answer each person. (Col 4.5-6)


----------

